# My House - Deadwood Manor



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

New to this website and forum but looks like a great group to associate with. Check out my page linked below .It will be updated weekly as I've already started on the 2007 haunt. Sounds dumb I know but I'm a novice when it comes to motorized props so I have to start now to make it for 2007.. Let me know what you think!!!! Thanks for viewing and sign my guestbook if you wish...

www.freewebs.com/deadwoodmanor/

James


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like a really good start!
Maybe do a little welcome in the Welcome forum would be good too!

But, welcome to a really cool plce to hang out and talk Haloween!


----------



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

*Welcome*

Thanks.. I posted in the welcome page... My display this year has really made the neighborhood mad. I love it!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's too bad, it's supossed to fun 

And thanks for hitting the welcome area, everyone likes to say "HI!"


----------



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

Well when you live in this part of the south they frown on Halloween all together... So I'm the one they all talk about.. Doesn't bother me.. Encourages me to do more... ha


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics look good. By the way, you are going to like it here.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Keep at it, you'll get 'em to come around!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice pics. can i pick on one thing... please go back to the 2005 pictures and fix the ones that are sideways! LOL

I love the wooden guy stuck to the tree!


----------



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Scarey Suzie. I see the 2006 ones are sideways. I don't show any from 2005 that way. Thanks everyone for the comments.. 

James


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very good looking stuff, DeadwoodManor.

Just curious, up hear in the Northeast we really don't get many people complaining about this type of stuff. There will be some, but they are the minority. What is it that people say and do down there, and how bad is it really?


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought "Deadwood Manor" was great! Keep up the good work. Loved the fence with the lantern...its a great effect!


----------



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

*incubus0*

Well they say we are a bad influence on children, they have called us devil worshipers. They say I will pay when I die. That kind of stuff... 
In this area (Upstate, SC) a certain religious college has a huge influence on the happenings in the state. I really thought about putting their names on the stones but I would probally go to jail for it.. just kidding!!! 
Here is the quick story. I moved into my house four years ago and put up a simple skeleton and small cemetery. The gossip kid for the neighborhood told me all about how no one wanted that around. So I informed him to tell them to *$&# off and if they say anything else I will double the size of it every year going forward.. Well they aren't too smart now I'm now on my 3rd year of doubling the size of it from the year before... Kind of funny now I have people coming from up to 30 miles away on Halloween!!! Reverse pschcology works every time!!!


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well done, DeadwoodManor.

If you do get any protestors, I'd be interested in pictures.
The idea came up of doing a complete scene of bug-eyed, whacked out protestors, and some source material would be useful.


----------

